# Is it possible to export images like this picture in lightroom4?



## bendappa81 (Jul 18, 2012)

My question is can you create blog posts like this in lightroom or must they be done in another editing suite?

thanks, oh and whilst Im here, is there a tool in lightroom (as in photoshop) to select one part of the image, say the sky... and then edit just that section?

ben


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jul 19, 2012)

1. Maybe possible in the Print Module with Custom Package.
2. The Adjustment Brush can do what you ask.


----------

